# Easy Aussie Lager Style Extract Recipe



## milob40 (10/5/11)

anyone got a quick and easy recipe for extract, gotta use up my ldme.
thanks.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (10/5/11)

3kg LME
300gm Dextrose
20IBU with 60min addition of POR hops.

temp control? S-189
if no temp control then keep US05 as close to 17-19 as possible and you will be laughing.


----------



## manticle (10/5/11)

3kg DME
500g dried wheat malt
Bitter to 30 IBU with 50:50 cluster and PoR (flowers if you can, pellets if you can't)
Coopers recultured yeast.

20-23 L.


----------



## milob40 (10/5/11)

thanks , how do i work out weight of por hops to get ibu 20? aa is 8.8% on packet.
will run with aus riders recipe as i don't have any wheat malt or cluster hops (nearest source is 1000km away :blink: but will try yours next manticle :beer: cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (10/5/11)

milob40 said:


> thanks , how do i work out weight of por hops to get ibu 20? aa is 8.8% on packet.
> will run with aus riders recipe as i don't have any wheat malt or cluster hops (nearest source is 1000km away :blink: but will try yours next manticle :beer: cheers



What size batch into the fermentor are you doing and what size is your normal boil for the hops?


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/11)

What's all this politically correct all-malt stuff?

Australian mainstream lagers derive up to a third of their fermentables from sugar, so if you want to recreate their taste:

2.5 kg LDME
300g Carapils steeped
1.0K kg white sugar

25g Pride of Ringwood pellets boiled in some of the wort for 30 mins

S-23 dried lager yeast fermented at 15

:beerbang:


----------



## manticle (10/5/11)

milob40 said:


> thanks , how do i work out weight of por hops to get ibu 20? aa is 8.8% on packet.
> will run with aus riders recipe as i don't have any wheat malt or cluster hops (nearest source is 1000km away :blink: but will try yours next manticle :beer: cheers


Use a spreadsheet or recipe development software.

Ianh's spreadsheet is here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=29655 or beerrecipator is here: http://hbd.org/recipator/

Both free.


----------



## manticle (10/5/11)

BribieG said:


> What's all this politically correct all-malt stuff?
> 
> Australian mainstream lagers derive up to a third of their fermentables from sugar, so if you want to recreate their taste:
> 
> ...



See I use the idea of taking the aussie flavours but applying beer/brewing knowledge and my preference to brewing them. Above extract brew is based on a recent AG aussie ale I made that turned out a treat. No need to replicate shit beer - hoping to improve on it.


----------



## milob40 (11/5/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> What size batch into the fermentor are you doing and what size is your normal boil for the hops?


23 ltrs or 22 maybe boil 1kg ldme in 10 ltrs water for hop additions


----------



## roverfj1200 (11/5/11)

I do mine like this

2kg ldme
700 dex
cluster 30g for 60min

o4 yeast at 18

easy as


----------

